# Looking for an iOS voice recording app



## fredtgreco (Nov 20, 2011)

I started digging around for a voice recording app today, after my wife needed something for the kids' school project. I know that the built in Apple Voice Memo app will work, but I have been looking around for a better/more advanced solution. This is especially tempting because apps are so cheap, and I may be able to use a good one even for sermon or teaching recording in a pinch.

So - I am in need of recommendations. Any PB user that has a suggestion, please post here.
Thanks!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure why you would want to pass on the Memo app. I did a side-by-side recording in a lecture last semester, and my iPhone had a much greater quality than the mic on my $700 laptop.

At one point, I did play with an app called iTalk Recorder, and it was a pretty good app (which will likely fit what you're after). There's a free version if you wish to try it out, and the full version is $0.99.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 20, 2011)

The main reason that the Memo app is insufficient is that it is hard to access/share a long recording. My wife made a 50 minute recording tonight, and the app would not let her email it. There does not appear to be any other way to get it off the phone.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Nov 20, 2011)

You'll have to pull it off via iTunes. 50 minute files can run upwards of at least 7 MB (more depending on quality of the recording). All e-mail services only permit 4 MBs of attachments per e-mail.

You can always create a Dropbox account, "drop" it in there, and download it on your computer.


----------



## Dane (Nov 21, 2011)

I second the recommendation for iTalk. There's a free OSX application to pull the recordings off of your iOS device. Recordings at high quality sound phenomenal and at low qaulity you can record usable audio for hours without using up all of the space on your device.


----------

